# Love the Sox



## Bluecheez (Nov 2, 2013)

A great team to be behind this year!! Lots of fun, like the '04 guys....Very excited that I made it down to Fenway this year with both my Dad who's 68 and my son who's 19...second year in a row, it's become a tradition and it's wonderful!


----------

